# The 2014 Ryder Cup!



## NBonfield (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi all,

The Ryder Cup is just days away and we've got latest news, galleries, hole-by-hole guides, blogs, a number of insightful interviews and more on our dedicated microsite, which you can find here www.golf-monthly.co.uk/ryder-cup-home 

Check it out!

Hope everyone is looking forward to it as much as we are in the GM Office. Bring on Friday!

Nick


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh dear Rickie Fowler


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 12364

Oh dear Rickie Fowler 

Click to expand...

Did he get a free pair of knickers with that haircut? because he looks like a ....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 22, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Did he get a free pair of knickers with that haircut? because he looks like a ....
		
Click to expand...

Chav??


----------



## ADB (Sep 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 12364

Oh dear Rickie Fowler 

Click to expand...

To be fair that's better than most of his haircuts.


----------



## Crow (Sep 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 12364

Oh dear Rickie Fowler 

Click to expand...

Yeah but dis is de sort of fing we need to tract de yoof to de game.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 22, 2014)

Crow said:



			Yeah but dis is de sort of fing we need to tract de yoof to de game.
		
Click to expand...

Innit bruv


----------



## hoppy1312 (Sep 22, 2014)

anyone know of any transport that i can still book from Edinburgh to gleneagles on Saturday morning or anyone got a spare seat in their car ( will give petrol money)


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Sep 24, 2014)

NBonfield said:



			Hi all,

The Ryder Cup is just days away and we've got latest news, galleries, hole-by-hole guides, blogs, a number of insightful interviews and more on our dedicated microsite, which you can find here www.golf-monthly.co.uk/ryder-cup-home 


Check it out!

Hope everyone is looking forward to it as much as we are in the GM Office. Bring on Friday!

Nick
		
Click to expand...

Just a wee thing...you've spelled Victors surname incorrectly...Dubuisson is correct.

I'm hoping for big things from this guy.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 24, 2014)

It is great to see golf getting a lot of press for the right reasons, I think there's more hype and build up than you get for any major. And say what you like about Fowler's hair cut, it is generating column inches, which golf desperately needs. 

Just a shame it is not live on terrestrial TV as I am sure it would get really good viewing figures and capture the imagination of a lot of 'casual viewers', which they will struggle to do so much on Sky.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone secretly hoping for a USA win? I think for the sake of an ongoing contest USA needs to win this one and personally I don't mind who wins this time because Europe have won so many in recent times. If USA keep losing it will start to devalue as a contest similar to how it became when it was only GB&I playing. A close contest played with good spirit with a USA win would be good for the RC imo.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2014)

maxfli65 said:



			Anyone secretly hoping for a USA win? I think for the sake of an ongoing contest USA needs to win this one and personally I don't mind who wins this time because Europe have won so many in recent times. If USA keep losing it will start to devalue as a contest similar to how it became when it was only GB&I playing. A close contest played with good spirit with a USA win would be good for the RC imo.
		
Click to expand...

Hell No !! A good stuffing against US would BR perfect 
The Ryder Cup keeps getting bigger regardless of who won 

The more defeats for the US the better


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 25, 2014)

maxfli65 said:



			Anyone secretly hoping for a USA win? I think for the sake of an ongoing contest USA needs to win this one and personally I don't mind who wins this time because Europe have won so many in recent times. If USA keep losing it will start to devalue as a contest similar to how it became when it was only GB&I playing. A close contest played with good spirit with a USA win would be good for the RC imo.
		
Click to expand...

Nurse! He has escaped again!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 25, 2014)

maxfli65 said:



			Anyone secretly hoping for a USA win? I think for the sake of an ongoing contest USA needs to win this one and personally I don't mind who wins this time because Europe have won so many in recent times. If USA keep losing it will start to devalue as a contest similar to how it became when it was only GB&I playing. A close contest played with good spirit with a USA win would be good for the RC imo.
		
Click to expand...

I can see where you are coming from in that it needs to be a proper competition, and just watching one team winning every time does get boring.  But I think a lot of the matches have been close enough recently, and it's not as if US does not have the talent to compete, they just need to work better as team.  Where as in the olden days when it was GB&I it was obvious to everyone that the US were miles ahead in every aspect. Where as this in not the case for Europe now. On paper it should be very close.


----------



## cookelad (Sep 25, 2014)

Maybe if Europe keeps winning "Team USA" can involve the rest of North America a bit like GB&I did inviting Europe in when the US was winning every time!


----------



## User62651 (Sep 25, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Maybe if Europe keeps winning "Team USA" can involve the rest of North America a bit like GB&I did inviting Europe in when the US was winning every time!
		
Click to expand...

That'd be Mike Weir then whose best days are well behind him!
Better Australia and/or South Africa for some decent players.

or put it back to just GB&I as Samuel Ryder intended. It would be close these days.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2014)

European Team just does the idiotic selfie - the one where there are loads of folks close by who could take the picture for you and yet you still faff about trying to take it yourself


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a bad feeling that the U.S. may beat us this time


----------



## IainP (Sep 26, 2014)

Like a few am expecting it close, it is what makes it great. The nearer the off the more tense it seems.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2014)

Guys with the uniform of yellow berets and trousers and blue Europe tops.  Annoying.  Less of the 'look at me' please and let's get on with the golf.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm not into the boorish football style chanting.  Morons.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2014)

NIce 'skied' tee shot off 1st from Webb Simpson - they are human - just like us.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			NIce 'skied' tee shot off 1st from Webb Simpson - they are human - just like us. 

Click to expand...

Only just reached the fairway :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2014)

Bubba being a diva as usual.
#tool


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 26, 2014)

What's the coverage about? One group on the course and we only get to see two of the approach shots!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			What's the coverage about? One group on the course and we only get to see two of the approach shots!
		
Click to expand...

yeh - would have been nice to have seen Simpson play his second and hit green from where he was.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 26, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			What's the coverage about? One group on the course and we only get to see two of the approach shots!
		
Click to expand...

Pretty poor coverage that. One group on the course and we hardly saw a shot. Off to work it is then


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2014)

Bloody nora MK 

And sand looks like new stuff at my track - and I find it very hard to get out of.  I shall be watching their bunker play technique very closely.  Starting with Fowler's on the first.  I wouldn't be able to get the ball out from where his is plugged.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			What's the coverage about? One group on the course and we only get to see two of the approach shots!
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope they start showing all the shots now everyone's gone off and cut down some of the advert breaks!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2014)

Go on Rory :whoo:


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Go on Rory :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

He is getting some distance with the Vapour driver. I assume he is using that?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2014)

Great bunker shot Sergio on 4, in for a win!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2014)

Seems that all the players have forgot to pack their sun glasses.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2014)

Simpson is having a mare.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Simpson is having a mare.
		
Click to expand...

Same with Poulter and Gallacher.

Gallacher is very jabby with the putter.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Sep 26, 2014)

what time does the foursomes start this aftie?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			what time does the foursomes start this aftie?
		
Click to expand...

13:15
http://www.rydercup.com/europe/event/2014-ryder-cup-schedule-events


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 26, 2014)

Poults and Gally having a mare. Master stroke by Watson sending the rookies out first.


----------



## Wayman (Sep 26, 2014)

Been to work and now back home after blogging managers head to let me go


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 26, 2014)

McGinley's tactic of pairing Gallacher and Poulter has failed badly. Where as the US rookies have gained loads of confidence.  Could be costly later on for Europe...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2014)

Sky coverage is not exactly blowing my socks off.  Player takes shot - lingering shot on player - then switch to green and have to hunt for the ball is as it's usually landed by the time they switch.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sky coverage is not exactly blowing my socks off.  Player takes shot - lingering shot on player - then switch to green and have to hunt for the ball is as it's usually landed by the time they switch.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Its been terrible.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 26, 2014)

This s the frst tme  have watched golf on Sky and the coverage is not inspiring me to go and take up a subscription


----------



## louise_a (Sep 26, 2014)

McIlroy and Garcia aren't going to have time to turn round before they are out again


----------



## Wayman (Sep 26, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sky coverage is not exactly blowing my socks off.  Player takes shot - lingering shot on player - then switch to green and have to hunt for the ball is as it's usually landed by the time they switch.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I thought that too :/


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 26, 2014)

Do they usually start the afternoon session before the morning session is over? Or is it different this year because shorter daylight?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah they normally do start before the first session is finished


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2014)

30 mins break no matter what for each group so times may get switched a bit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

Some poor shots from McIlroy and Garcia


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2014)

We have choked big time this session. Should be 3-1 but we are going to be down now.

Need to step it up this afternoon.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some poor shots from McIlroy and Garcia
		
Click to expand...

They've not been good today either. Hard to see past Phil and Keegan now.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 26, 2014)

Pretty much of a shock seeing as we were going well early doors.
Don't think I will be so hard on myself missing the green from 120 yards.
Rory on the last cant quite believe it.


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some poor shots from McIlroy and Garcia
		
Click to expand...

Very disappointing performance this morning.
We sould be 3 - 1 up ..................... not losing.
I'm glad Poulter & Gallagher are being rested, they were absolute junk this morning.
I've a funny feeling that Dubuisson is going to have a great day.
I'm also surprised that Reed and Spieth aren't playing this afternoon ...................... thank God!



*Slime*.


----------



## Piece (Sep 26, 2014)

The golf isn't great but it is exciting, and will continue to be, despite the standard moans that '_<xxx>_ coverage is terrible'. 

I want one of those new Nike Vapor drivers that Rory's knocked miles down the fairway!


----------



## User62651 (Sep 26, 2014)

Never mind the scores, what about the outfits? - really drab looking from both sides imo. The saltire jumpers are interesting but they should be coupled with brighter troosers or even plus 2's! Surely one of the 2 teams could've gone with another colour like red or green rather than 2 teams in blue. Teams don't look cool, need a fashion overhaul, hoping tomorrow is an improvement.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 26, 2014)

maxfli65 said:



			Never mind the scores, what about the outfits? - really drab looking from both sides imo. The saltire jumpers are interesting but they should be coupled with brighter troosers or even plus 2's! Surely one of the 2 teams could've gone with another colour like red or green rather than 2 teams in blue. Teams don't look cool, need a fashion overhaul, hoping tomorrow is an improvement.
		
Click to expand...

Given that there's one scot in the team, I don't get the saltire jumpers either. It's team Europe, not Scotland.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 26, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Given that there's one scot in the team, I don't get the saltire jumpers either. It's team Europe, not Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Errm... they're playing in Scotland. It's an attempt to involve the crowd under the assumption that Scots will be the largest group in there.

[video=youtube;GSQ6MtfWqX0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSQ6MtfWqX0&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## User62651 (Sep 26, 2014)

Not very flattering outfits either, McDowell and Dubuisson waddling to the 1st tee, both enjoy a hearty breakfast I reckon. Also why are shoes not part of a uniform, can you imagine the Armed Forces or the Police all turning out with different footwear. I know they do  it in football and rugby too but its a real bugbear of mine, as for Kuchar and Furyks deck shoes - don't get me started there.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 26, 2014)

When the bejeesus did this forum turn into European Vogue? Just watch the golf and leave the fashion advice to Gok blinkin Wan..


----------



## Canfordhacker (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh dear Sergio...


----------



## Canfordhacker (Sep 26, 2014)

So is Gleneagles considered a Parkland course? Heathland?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

Off all the things to be complaining about !! The outfits and shoes !

Blimey


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

Canfordhacker said:



			So is Gleneagles considered a Parkland course? Heathland?
		
Click to expand...


It's an American Style parkland as Celtic Manor and Belfry etc


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 26, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Errm... they're playing in Scotland. It's an attempt to involve the crowd under the assumption that Scots will be the largest group in there.

[video=youtube;GSQ6MtfWqX0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSQ6MtfWqX0&feature=youtu.be[/video]
		
Click to expand...

So without the naff jumpers, the scots would support USA? Can't see it. 

Golf wise, sergio's drive? As bad as poulters shank?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 26, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			So without the naff jumpers, the scots would support USA? Can't see it. 

Golf wise, sergio's drive? As bad as poulters shank?
		
Click to expand...

Of course not but I don't think it's a bad idea. Plus I quite like them.... might even try and get one...

Didn't see Poulter's shank but I've seen very little worse than that drive!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

Some putts are starting to drop - it's starting to get loud !!

Westwood and Donaldson look good - Westy holing some great putts 

McDowell and Dubuisson are clicking very nicely


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2014)

Watching delayed and I'm confused.  Keegan Bradley leaves a putt short on 3rd - then Sky gives us some waffle and ads - and we get back to coverage and Phil Mickleson is lipping-out a short putt on 4th.  Still not impressed by coverage.  And please will someone tell folk in 'comedy' look-at-me outfits that they are not funny,


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 26, 2014)

When did sergio's swing get so short with the driver? He used to have a much longer back swing.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 26, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			When did sergio's swing get so short with the driver? He used to have a much longer back swing.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure but I think it's just today, he's lost confidence with it I think. Last few swings have been so bad you don't even need to follow the flight to know he's missed the fairway....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watching delayed and I'm confused.  Keegan Bradley leaves a putt short on 3rd - then Sky gives us some waffle and ads - and we get back to coverage and Phil Mickleson is lipping-out a short putt on 4th.  Still not impressed by coverage.  *And please will someone tell folk in 'comedy' look-at-me outfits that they are not funny*,
		
Click to expand...

It's the Ryder Cup - that group of people have travelled from all over Europe to support and every Ryder Cup since 2002 !! They are the ones coming up with the songs about the players etc and getting fully involved in the atmosphere of the whole event.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			When did sergio's swing get so short with the driver? He used to have a much longer back swing.
		
Click to expand...

He did one this morning that made me think 'oooh -errrr that's a bit short and quick off the toip - just what I do when I snap-hook it'  and lo and behold - one appears.  Monty not impressed - not even 18hcap standard


----------



## Canfordhacker (Sep 26, 2014)

Who decides pin positions? Is it Mcginley/home team and can we keep it from the opposition during practice to gain an advantage?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

Canfordhacker said:



			Who decides pin positions? Is it Mcginley/home team and can we keep it from the opposition during practice to gain an advantage?
		
Click to expand...

Home captain decides the pins and why would you want to keep them away in practise when the European team are out as well


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2014)

Coverage really starting to annoy me - what the heck is the point of showing a worms-eye view of a putt when the viewer can't see where the hole is - stupid!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Coverage really starting to annoy me - what the heck is the point of showing a worms-eye view of a putt when the viewer can't see where the hole is - stupid!
		
Click to expand...

There is a simple cure for your problem


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

A period of poor shots from Europe there 

Swing of shots in all the matches

Both Garcia and McIlroy have driven poorly today


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

Great win for Westwood and Donaldson - chuffed for Westwood after the stick he has got for being picked


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 26, 2014)

These greens look beautiful,  and the scenery is showcasing Scotland


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

Very impressed with Dubuisson

Poor two putt from Mahan and Johnson give Rose and Stenson another point


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2014)

Great to see the team not dwelling on a bit of a choke this morning. Some strong play this afternoon.

Could do with Rory and Sergio getting something going.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Great to see the team not dwelling on a bit of a choke this morning. Some strong play this afternoon.

Could do with Rory and Sergio getting something going.
		
Click to expand...


They need to do something special - 2 down with 3 to play - they have been poor Al round


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 26, 2014)

Will Rory score a point this weekend?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Could do with Rory and Sergio getting something going.
		
Click to expand...

Would be nice if they could even hit a fairway. Hope Rory's going back to the old driver tomorrow!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2014)

Do we think they should be split up tomorrow?

The 2 bombers approach isnt that great when they are both wayward. Maybe a steady player alongside each tomorrow?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Do we think they should be split up tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...


Yes 

Would put McIlroy with Poulter and Garcia with Kaymer

Then have Rose and Stenson

Bjorn and Gallagher


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

Quailty from Fowler followed by poor from Garcia


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 26, 2014)

I can drive like Sergio Garcia. 
This is not a compliment



Rory's body language is looking worryingly reminiscent of his Masters meltdown


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 26, 2014)

V.dub and gmac falling apart.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

Booooooooommmm baby !!!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2014)

Rory put that driver in the bin you tool


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 26, 2014)

"for sale. 
One slightly used Nike driver. 
Apply RMc  Europe team"


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2014)

The last group are a few holes behind, have they had trouble finding balls in the rough, or is there a slow player in the group?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 26, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			"for sale. 
One slightly useless Nike driver. 
Apply RMc  Europe team"
		
Click to expand...

Slightly reworded, but equally apt.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

Rory put him in the perfect place


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

That's a cracking half !!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 26, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Will Rory score a point this weekend?
		
Click to expand...

Ok, he's half way there!


----------



## Piece (Sep 26, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Coverage really starting to annoy me - what the heck is the point of showing a worms-eye view of a putt when the viewer can't see where the hole is - stupid!
		
Click to expand...

Press the red button for US commentary - make it more annoying. Or switch off and watch Cash in The Attic.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 26, 2014)

Crow said:



			The last group are a few holes behind, have they had trouble finding balls in the rough, or is there a slow player in the group? 

Click to expand...

They are just going to have enough light!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 26, 2014)

That putt from Rory was so awesome. What a comeback! Thought they were dead and buried there. Could end up being a very good day for Europe. 5-3 would be a superb start.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 26, 2014)

Those Europe mittens look like those big Blue fingers you see at US sports events

GMAC calling Vdub a kid!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2014)

5-3 superb :whoo:


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 26, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			V.dub and gmac falling apart.
		
Click to expand...

May be not!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2014)

I suspect Capt Paul is a satisfied chappie tonight...........


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 26, 2014)

That was a great finish from Rory and Sergio. Played pants for most of the day and then finishing with 3 birdies. Keep them together for tomorrow morning now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2014)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			That was a great finish from Rory and Sergio. Played pants for most of the day and then finishing with 3 birdies. Keep them together for tomorrow morning now.
		
Click to expand...

Yep & tell Rory to dust his old driver off.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 26, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yep & tell Rory to dust his old driver off.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect one of his team mates will have accidentally snapped the one he was playing with today


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

4 Balls tomorrow

Rose/Stenson vs Watson/Kuchar
Westwood/Donaldson vs Furyk/Mahan
Bjorn/Kaymer vs Reed/Spieth
McIlroy/Poulter vs Walker/Fowler


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2014)

Just saw the replay of Webb Simpson's opening drive. At least he just reached the fairway.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 26, 2014)

Crikey..... *LOTS OF MOANERS ON THIS THREAD!!*

Brilliant days golf, some highs and some lows. 5-3 after day 1, we'd have taken that if offered. Same tomorrow and we're 10-6 up.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 26, 2014)

McDowell must be gutted not to be playing in the morning. He didn't seem that pleased at missing out this morning.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2014)

After the morning score that was a pretty good first day. A solid morning tomorrow and a great platform to build for success


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			4 Balls tomorrow

Rose/Stenson vs Watson/Kuchar
Westwood/Donaldson vs Furyk/Mahan
Bjorn/Kaymer vs Reed/Spieth
McIlroy/Poulter vs Walker/Fowler
		
Click to expand...

I thought Poulter would be paired with Rory at some time.
Hopefully they will win and Poults will be firing again


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2014)

richart said:



			Just saw the replay of Webb Simpson's opening drive. At least he just reached the fairway.
		
Click to expand...

When I played the 1st I parred it ........ The tee might be a couple of feet further back!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2014)

That first match tomorrow could get messy for the Yanks imo


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I thought Poulter would be paired with Rory at some time.
Hopefully they will win and Poults will be firing again
		
Click to expand...

Im glad he has put Westwood and Donaldson in again - their performance deserved another go out there 

Gmac and Dubuisson must feel a bit gutted though


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im glad he has put Westwood and Donaldson in again - their performance deserved another go out there 

Gmac and Dubuisson must feel a bit gutted though
		
Click to expand...

Im not so sure,i believe they wil be paired again in the foursomes that seems to suit
McDowell better.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/sep/26/ryder-cup-2014-europe-sergio-garcia-nick-faldo
Poor from Faldo. Seems like he'll do anything to get some attention.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 26, 2014)

Out of interest... Is there anywhere that shows the entire press conference online?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Out of interest... Is there anywhere that shows the entire press conference online?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure,let me know if you find it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Out of interest... Is there anywhere that shows the entire press conference online?
		
Click to expand...

On the app and try the ET website 

Faldo is a .......

And we lost 99 because of his poor captaincy 

DJ Spoony !!! WTF


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2014)

Piece said:



			Press the red button for US commentary - make it more annoying. Or switch off and watch Cash in The Attic.
		
Click to expand...

Stupid 'arty' camera angles does not good coverage make - when it would be just as easy for them to just cover it properly.  And as I pay for the pleasure I can criticise if I want to.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Stupid 'arty' camera angles does not good coverage make - when it would be just as easy for them to just cover it properly.  And as I pay for the pleasure I can criticise if I want to.
		
Click to expand...

All you have done all day long in this thread is bleat on about the coverage 

Either complain to Sky or switch over and listen to it on the radio - would be great to have this thread with views about the actual comp as opposed to complaining about Sky


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 26, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/sep/26/ryder-cup-2014-europe-sergio-garcia-nick-faldo
Poor from Faldo. Seems like he'll do anything to get some attention.
		
Click to expand...

Dreadful. Faldo seems to think he is the be all and end all of the ryder Cup.


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Dreadful. Faldo seems to think he is the be all and end all of the ryder Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Some good ripostes from his team mates though, I like Westwoods's:

â€œThatâ€™s a great question. OK. Weâ€™ll take the euphoria we all have from today and just crush it,â€


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/sep/26/ryder-cup-2014-europe-sergio-garcia-nick-faldo
Poor from Faldo. Seems like he'll do anything to get some attention.
		
Click to expand...

Bit rich from a lousy captain who treated it as one big jolly and far too fixated on looking good and being "funny". Suggests he revisits some of his pairings and decisions


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Dreadful. Faldo seems to think he is the be all and end all of the ryder Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah,& I thought Monty was bad. 
But Faldo as just made himself look a grade A Knob IMO.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All you have done all day long in this thread is bleat on about the coverage 

Either complain to Sky or switch over and listen to it on the radio - would be great to have this thread with views about the actual comp as opposed to complaining about Sky
		
Click to expand...

That's fine Phil,but just think on the next time you start banging on about Tiger or any of the other many threads you stagnate.


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2014)

Was it just me, or was anyone else not over impressed with the look of the course. Seemed to be like an American stadium course with loads of bunkers every where, and big run off areas. The greens also seemed slow, although that seemed to affect the US players more than ours.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

richart said:



			Was it just me, or was anyone else not over impressed with the look of the course. Seemed to be like an American stadium course with loads of bunkers every where, and big run off areas. The greens also seemed slow, although that seemed to affect the US players more than ours.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently they didnt quicken the greens due to the risk of high winds which would make the greens unplayable

Most Ryder Cup courses are the same now - it looks the same as Celtic Manor and K club and Belfry and Valderama - have no doubt the French course will be the same. American Style with.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All you have done all day long in this thread is bleat on about the coverage 

Either complain to Sky or switch over and listen to it on the radio - would be great to have this thread with views about the actual comp as opposed to complaining about Sky
		
Click to expand...

If I didn't think the coverage was particularly good then I think it is reasonable to say so without you jumping down my throat.  It's only my opinion - so if you don't want to read it then don't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If I didn't think the coverage was particularly good then I think it is reasonable to say so without you jumping down my throat.  It's only my opinion - so if you don't want to read it then don't.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we know you dont like the coverage - you said so in the first post , then the next post , then the one after that and again then next one - every post on this thread from you.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2014)

richart said:



			Was it just me, or was anyone else not over impressed with the look of the course. Seemed to be like an American stadium course with loads of bunkers every where, and big run off areas. The greens also seemed slow, although that seemed to affect the US players more than ours.
		
Click to expand...

When I was there last year they were still making changes and it was said that they were de-Americanising the course


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2014)

richart said:



			Was it just me, or was anyone else not over impressed with the look of the course. Seemed to be like an American stadium course with loads of bunkers every where, and big run off areas. The greens also seemed slow, although that seemed to affect the US players more than ours.
		
Click to expand...

..and i agree - I didn't think that the course had much in the way of a Scottish moorland course about it - and that';s after a lot of work has already been done to make it look more in keeping with it's surroundings.  But mustn't grumble.


----------



## Piece (Sep 26, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/sep/26/ryder-cup-2014-europe-sergio-garcia-nick-faldo
Poor from Faldo. Seems like he'll do anything to get some attention.
		
Click to expand...

He is a massive bell who can't help but stick his massive foot in it. His Captains speech and intro was an embarrassment.


----------



## Piece (Sep 26, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Stupid 'arty' camera angles does not good coverage make - when it would be just as easy for them to just cover it properly.  And as I pay for the pleasure I can criticise if I want to.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. But the coverage was no different to all other Sky, NBC, BBC broadcasts. If anything, the Beeb love their arty shots more than Sky


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes we know you dont like the coverage - you said so in the first post , then the next post , then the one after that and again then next one - every post on this thread from you.
		
Click to expand...

Three posts out of maybe ten ACTUALLY.  

First one I said it wasn't 'blowing my socks off'; second one I mentioned that coverage seemed to jump from one short missed putt (by Bradley) to the same pairing (Micklesen) missing another short putt on the next hole with us seeing nothing in between. And the third was a putt by an American that was shot in such a way that you couldn't see where the hole was so had no idea whether the putt was going to be anywhere close,  So three posts - two of which I posted in support of the first so as not to be accused of making something up with no evidence to support my point.


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2014)

Why do so many threads degenerate into silly bickering that adds so little to the debate?
Am I missing something or is there a common denominator?
There must be a reason for all this negativity!

*
Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2014)

Slime said:



			Why do so many threads degenerate into silly bickering that adds so little to the debate?
Am I missing something or is there a common denominator?
There must be a reason for all this negativity!

*
Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 27, 2014)

Is it me or does anyone else think that the USA jumpers, yesterday and today, look like they were knitted by granny?


----------



## Fraz (Sep 27, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Is it me or does anyone else think that the USA jumpers, yesterday and today, look like they were knitted by granny?
		
Click to expand...

Considering they clothing is made by such a stylish brand (Ralph Lauren and RLX) the jumpers are awful!

The Europeans have generally looked much sharper than the American's every day.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 27, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Is it me or does anyone else think that the USA jumpers, yesterday and today, look like they were knitted by granny?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what Mrs V said.  Awful, awful knitwear.  

I think back to my childhood and shudder.  I had a baby blue care-bear jumper inflicted on me.  The pattern and the itchiness were not as horrifying as the pain of trying to get this thing over my head.  

Anyway, back to the golf....


----------



## Canfordhacker (Sep 27, 2014)

F



Liverpoolphil said:



			Home captain decides the pins and why would you want to keep them away in practise when the European team are out as well
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking just keep a couple of pin positions quiet, let the Europeans know so they can putt to that spot in practice without revealing it, and spring it on singles day.


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			What are your thoughts on it?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure.
I'm thinking that there's a common theme in all this, I just can't quite put a finger on him ................. I mean it. 


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm feeling a big shift in momentum towards the Americans right now.
Justin seems to be putting up a hell of a fight.
Maybe Rose is the new Poulter?


*Slime*.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2014)

richart said:



			Was it just me, or was anyone else not over impressed with the look of the course. Seemed to be like an American stadium course with loads of bunkers every where, and big run off areas. The greens also seemed slow, although that seemed to affect the US players more than ours.
		
Click to expand...

Traditionally The Ryder Cup has not never been played on 'classic' golf courses really.  Many have said that the course they are playing on is the 3rd best at Gleneagles. The thing they want are holes that will generate excitement in matchplay golf and somewhere to put all the punters, so I suspect that is more of priority.  And understandably so.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 27, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Traditionally The Ryder Cup has not never been played on 'classic' golf courses really.  Many have said that the course they are playing on is the 3rd best at Gleneagles. The thing they want are holes that will generate excitement in matchplay golf and somewhere to put all the punters, so I suspect that is more of priority.  And understandably so.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know what the other two are like, but this has been designed to be a great spectators' course.
There seem to be great vantage points
I'm not keen on the lakes- they look a little out of place. The "dry" water hazards look more natural


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 27, 2014)

Piece said:



			He is a massive bell who can't help but stick his massive foot in it. His *Captains speech and intro* was an embarrassment.
		
Click to expand...

It was all Me Me Me , Oh and there's a dozen other guys here as well.

Re Faldo's comments yesterday- he's commentating for a US TV channel so is clearly talking to his "home" side


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

Justin Rose could walk accross the water hazards right now!


*Slime*.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2014)

Slime said:



			I'm feeling a big shift in momentum towards the Americans right now.
Justin seems to be putting up a hell of a fight.
*Maybe Rose is the new Poulter?*


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I think by the way they are currently playing the mantle has well and truly been passed on.  Rose is smashing it.


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2014)

Rose and Stenson, Bubba and Kuch. I haven't seen golf as good as this since I was 26 under on PS2's Everybody's Golf.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2014)

The US are playing some mighty fine golf at the moment.  Rory's match will be very important, shame he seems to be playing 1 versus 2 on most holes.


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			The US are playing some mighty fine golf at the moment.  Rory's match will be very important, shame he seems to be playing 1 versus 2 on most holes.
		
Click to expand...

Yup.

Westwood either wins big or gets stuffed!


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 27, 2014)

Have a feeling it gonna be 6-6 going into the afternoon with the momentum fully with the Septics! &#128533;


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2014)

With Stenson out, will Rose play this pm and who with? Garcia?


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2014)

Can't see Reed and Speith being rested this afternoon!


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 27, 2014)

Get Rory out with Gmac. Westwood and Victor. Leave Poulter well away from it. Split Kaymer and Thomas B.


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2014)

Some signs this morning that not enough of our guys are on form, compared to the Americans. Getting a bit worried about the singles...


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 27, 2014)

About time.... Get in Poults


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			About time.... Get in Poults
		
Click to expand...

Epic chip!!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2014)

No Big Phil today then.  Interesting decision, may be 36 holes wiped him out yesterday.


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2014)

No Gallacher today...injured or lacking in confidence?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2014)

Piece said:



			No Gallacher today...injured or lacking in confidence?
		
Click to expand...

Option 2 I'd say.  Europe need the points as it's so close, so no point in sending out someone lacking in confidence as it may well kill him for tomorrows singles if he gets another hammering.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome to the Ryder Cup Mr Poulter. 
Nice of you to join us. 
Where have you been?


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

Maybe Poults has decided to join the party after all!
Get in!


*Slime*.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 27, 2014)

Just altering settings on tv to accommodate Poulters eyeballs


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Just altering settings on tv to accommodate Poulters eyeballs
		
Click to expand...

It's like I suddenly had a 3D telly ..................... I had to duck to avoid eye contact, literally!


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

That's a top class shot from Fowler


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

4 under through the last 5 holes - great play from Poults and McIlroy

Crucial half


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

So, Westwood has a putt for a half ............................... and leaves it short!
What's wrong with the man?


*Slime*.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2014)

Can I just say how nice it is to see golfers without a hat on for a change.  Nice one Gmac.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 27, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Can I just say how nice it is to see golfers without a hat on for a change.  Nice one Gmac.
		
Click to expand...

I loved he commentator's comment to DC *paid to wear a hat?"

Anyone know do they change the pin positions from morning to afternoon session?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

They normally do

What I didn't realise is the Capts no longer pick the pin positions or when to cut or iron the greens etc - all looked after by the PGA and USPGA


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2014)

Can I just say how nice it is to see Hunter Mahan in a pair of trainers.  Looks nice and comfy, nice on Hunter.


----------



## mchacker (Sep 27, 2014)

Monty just made a very good point about the unneccessary numbers inside the ropes, a lot of the chat I had with strangers yesterday was about how every fairway was filled with

3 wags per side
4 tv cameraman plus someone to hold the transmitter
marshalls
scorers
photographers
celebs
rules officials
vice captains
various jobsworths
and a bunch of randoms who nobody knew anything about.

All in most holes had 50-60 extra wandering the fairways and getting in the way of the spectators who paid a lot of money to be there and couldn't see when they all gathered around the greens. Although the American WAGs are pretty so I'll let them off:thup:


----------



## Canfordhacker (Sep 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What I didn't realise is the Capts no longer pick the pin positions or when to cut or iron the greens etc - all looked after by the PGA and USPGA
		
Click to expand...

Yet you seemed so sure yesterday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

Canfordhacker said:



			Yet you seemed so sure yesterday

Click to expand...


All changed for this year to keep it fair it appears ?

Not sure why when surely the home team should an advantage


----------



## Imurg (Sep 27, 2014)

I think Westwood is justifying his Captain's Pick......again..!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks like McIlroy has found his groove - hitting the ball with ease 

Westwood and Donaldson look solid

McDowell and Dubuisson looking like they could go 5 up 

If Rose and Kaymer could get something what an afternoon it could be 

Europe look very comfortable playing foursomes


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 27, 2014)

After being at Gleneagles the last 2 days I'm struggling to get into an excited mood watching the TV coverage. I've not been to many "big" golf tournaments and on the run-up to this I've been told by a lot of people that "being there on the day isn't all that good as you never know what's really happening and you miss a lot of the good golf being played" and similar other comments. Well those people are all completely wrong. Watching on the TV is nothing like being there. Really wish I'd listened to myself now and bought some weekend tickets too. Mrs probably would have killed me though...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

Kaymer and Rose keep been given chances to level it and need to take one


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2014)

Jimaroid said:



			After being at Gleneagles the last 2 days I'm struggling to get into an excited mood watching the TV coverage. I've not been to many "big" golf tournaments and on the run-up to this I've been told by a lot of people that "being there on the day isn't all that good as you never know what's really happening and you miss a lot of the good golf being played" and similar other comments. Well those people are all completely wrong. Watching on the TV is nothing like being there. Really wish I'd listened to myself now and bought some weekend tickets too. Mrs probably would have killed me though... 

Click to expand...

How much do you get to actually see?  I was saying to the Mrs that I'd prefer to watch it on TV as if you are there and crowds are 10 deep then surely you can't actually see that much golf?  But appreciate the atmosphere will be on a different level if you are there.  What made it so special to be there?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2014)

Imurg said:



			I think Westwood is justifying his Captain's Pick......again..!
		
Click to expand...

Good job at least one of them is


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

Another quality win from Westwood and Donaldson 

21 points for Westwood in the last  8 RC


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

BOOM!
Westwood & Donaldson bringing home a point for Europe.


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

How right was Mahan ?!?!

Finally Rose and Kaymer get on even terms


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*How right was Mahan* ?!?!

Finally Rose and Kaymer get on even terms
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully, right enough!


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

Dubuisson is a machine ! Wonderful ball striking


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

Has anyone told Dubuisson that this is the Ryder Cup?
He just looks so relaxed. 


*Slime*.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2014)

Slime said:



			Has anyone told Dubuisson that this is the Ryder Cup?
He just looks so relaxed. 


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Easy to say in hind site, but underused over the 2 days up to yet?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Dubuisson is a machine ! Wonderful ball striking
		
Click to expand...

A super player a pleasure to watch!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2014)

The gimmies seem to be getting shorter and no wonder Reed just missed one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

That's a big let off !! That could cost them badly

Rose having some poor swings at the moment

And how did that get there ?!


----------



## c1973 (Sep 27, 2014)

Huge let off.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

Another point in the bag 

Great win from GMac and Dubuissson


----------



## c1973 (Sep 27, 2014)

Great result for vic and gmac. More blue on the board.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's a big let off !! That could cost them badly

Rose having some poor swings at the moment

And how did that get there ?!
		
Click to expand...

Where ? here?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

Another great win for Garcia and McIlroy

9.5 -5.5

Big putt from Rose now

Boooooooommmmm

10-6


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2014)

The Great Escape!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2014)

Nothing can go wrong now!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

Brookline and Medinah have shown a team can win from that far back 

Big guns out early 

GMac
Dubuisson
Westwood 
Donaldson


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm going to sound like an old Fart, but what are all those people doing on the green? 
PLAYERS,  caddies,  maybe cameraman on green. 
Others,  wives non players physiotherapists... Stay off


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 27, 2014)

Lets hope its not a "miracle At Gleneagles"

Great play from the team today especially Rose & Dubuisson

Reckon Mr McGinley is a very happy man right now


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 27, 2014)

Miracle at Gleneagles is not alliterative enough


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 27, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Miracle at Gleneagles is not alliterative enough
		
Click to expand...

Gubbing at Gleneagles?


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Gubbing at Gleneagles?
		
Click to expand...

 Another Glen another massacre. THE MASSACRE IN THE GLEN 2014,:whoo:


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 27, 2014)

Great result for Europe today. Pressure is properly on the USA now.



Hacker Khan said:



			What made it so special to be there?
		
Click to expand...

1. It's the Ryder Cup, on home soil. Enough said? 
2. The crowd is amazing, I saw no nasty partisanship, just everyone loving the competition and thoroughly enjoying the spirit of it all. I've been confused by the comments from people saying it's lacking noise/atmosphere. It's dripping in atmosphere around the place and there's plenty of cheering, but it's all in good spirit and no nasty heckling and very little idiotic exclamations. The crowd is also spread around a large area so it's not as concentrated as it could be at other venues. I think that's a good thing though and brings me onto...
3. Gleneagles as a venue is superb. There is a LOT of space around the course, so the crowds are naturally spread out and many of the holes have a natural auditorium surrounding them thanks to the hillocks, mounds and sculpture of the place.
4. The radio coverage, big screens, scoreboards, wifi, Apps etc. accessible within the venue all meant I had about 5 or 6 different ways of knowing what was happening at all times. I was able to hop between matches and holes and always knew where the games were at. I felt like I was part of it and knew what was happening at all times. You hear cheers in the distance and you know what's happened because you know who's playing what match and on what hole. You only get that by being there, walking around and being on, in and around the course.
5. And lastly, where else do you get to cheer alongside so many people from so many different countries under the universal language of golf? I don't feel that I'm a European above being British, but I found it a really great feeling to be amongst so many different nationalities all cheering together. Sport is the only thing that could do that and I think that in itself is a special feeling.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope we get Zach and Victor playing each other on Sunday, Still Game :rofl:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2014)

Jimaroid said:



			Great result for Europe today. Pressure is properly on the USA now.



1. It's the Ryder Cup, on home soil. Enough said? 
2. The crowd is amazing, I saw no nasty partisanship, just everyone loving the competition and thoroughly enjoying the spirit of it all. I've been confused by the comments from people saying it's lacking noise/atmosphere. It's dripping in atmosphere around the place and there's plenty of cheering, but it's all in good spirit and no nasty heckling and very little idiotic exclamations. The crowd is also spread around a large area so it's not as concentrated as it could be at other venues. I think that's a good thing though and brings me onto...
3. Gleneagles as a venue is superb. There is a LOT of space around the course, so the crowds are naturally spread out and many of the holes have a natural auditorium surrounding them thanks to the hillocks, mounds and sculpture of the place.
4. The radio coverage, big screens, scoreboards, wifi, Apps etc. accessible within the venue all meant I had about 5 or 6 different ways of knowing what was happening at all times. I was able to hop between matches and holes and always knew where the games were at. I felt like I was part of it and knew what was happening at all times. You hear cheers in the distance and you know what's happened because you know who's playing what match and on what hole. You only get that by being there, walking around and being on, in and around the course.
5. And lastly, where else do you get to cheer alongside so many people from so many different countries under the universal language of golf? I don't feel that I'm a European above being British, but I found it a really great feeling to be amongst so many different nationalities all cheering together. Sport is the only thing that could do that and I think that in itself is a special feeling.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that, sounds a great experience!.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 27, 2014)

AÃŸ one of the commentators said..it doesn't make tomorrow easy, just easier!
I would hope we can scramble 4 1\2 points from 12 matches.....


----------



## c1973 (Sep 27, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I hope we get Zach and Victor playing each other on Sunday, Still Game :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


That's plenty!

:rofl: The missus even laughed at that one.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 27, 2014)

Jimaroid said:



			Great result for Europe today. Pressure is properly on the USA now.



1. It's the Ryder Cup, on home soil. Enough said? 
2. The crowd is amazing, I saw no nasty partisanship, just everyone loving the competition and thoroughly enjoying the spirit of it all. I've been confused by the comments from people saying it's lacking noise/atmosphere. It's dripping in atmosphere around the place and there's plenty of cheering, but it's all in good spirit and no nasty heckling and very little idiotic exclamations. The crowd is also spread around a large area so it's not as concentrated as it could be at other venues. I think that's a good thing though and brings me onto...
3. Gleneagles as a venue is superb. There is a LOT of space around the course, so the crowds are naturally spread out and many of the holes have a natural auditorium surrounding them thanks to the hillocks, mounds and sculpture of the place.
4. The radio coverage, big screens, scoreboards, wifi, Apps etc. accessible within the venue all meant I had about 5 or 6 different ways of knowing what was happening at all times. I was able to hop between matches and holes and always knew where the games were at. I felt like I was part of it and knew what was happening at all times. You hear cheers in the distance and you know what's happened because you know who's playing what match and on what hole. You only get that by being there, walking around and being on, in and around the course.
5. And lastly, where else do you get to cheer alongside so many people from so many different countries under the universal language of golf? I don't feel that I'm a European above being British, but I found it a really great feeling to be amongst so many different nationalities all cheering together. Sport is the only thing that could do that and I think that in itself is a special feeling.
		
Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 27, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I'm going to sound like an old Fart, but what are all those people doing on the green? 
PLAYERS,  caddies,  maybe cameraman on green. 
Others,  wives non players physiotherapists... Stay off
		
Click to expand...

Following on from writing about why I think it was so special being there. It's fair to say that this was the ONLY negative for me, I found it excessive because it caused a few problems for both players and spectators rather than keeping things running smoothly. I also found the driving behaviour of a certain few of them in buggies to be unacceptable considering it's difficult to hear them speeding up behind you and there's not a lot of room to move out of the way quickly.

Shout out to the volunteers at the Ryder Cup by the way. The Marhsalls have been doing a great job. :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

Jimaroid said:



			Great result for Europe today. Pressure is properly on the USA now.



1. It's the Ryder Cup, on home soil. Enough said? 
2. The crowd is amazing, I saw no nasty partisanship, just everyone loving the competition and thoroughly enjoying the spirit of it all. I've been confused by the comments from people saying it's lacking noise/atmosphere. It's dripping in atmosphere around the place and there's plenty of cheering, but it's all in good spirit and no nasty heckling and very little idiotic exclamations. The crowd is also spread around a large area so it's not as concentrated as it could be at other venues. I think that's a good thing though and brings me onto...
3. Gleneagles as a venue is superb. There is a LOT of space around the course, so the crowds are naturally spread out and many of the holes have a natural auditorium surrounding them thanks to the hillocks, mounds and sculpture of the place.
4. The radio coverage, big screens, scoreboards, wifi, Apps etc. accessible within the venue all meant I had about 5 or 6 different ways of knowing what was happening at all times. I was able to hop between matches and holes and always knew where the games were at. I felt like I was part of it and knew what was happening at all times. You hear cheers in the distance and you know what's happened because you know who's playing what match and on what hole. You only get that by being there, walking around and being on, in and around the course.
5. And lastly, where else do you get to cheer alongside so many people from so many different countries under the universal language of golf? I don't feel that I'm a European above being British, but I found it a really great feeling to be amongst so many different nationalities all cheering together. Sport is the only thing that could do that and I think that in itself is a special feeling.
		
Click to expand...

Been lucky to go to three now and nothing will ever beat K Club 

Celtic Manor on the Monday was close but that friday in Ireland was immense - the wife was in floods of tears


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 27, 2014)

Jimaroid said:



			Following on from writing about why I think it was so special being there. It's fair to say that this was the ONLY negative for me, I found it excessive because it caused a few problems for both players and spectators rather than keeping things running smoothly. I also found the driving behaviour of a certain few of them in buggies to be unacceptable considering it's difficult to hear them speeding up behind you and there's not a lot of room to move out of the way quickly.

Shout out to the volunteers at the Ryder Cup by the way. The Marhsalls have been doing a great job. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Monty (I think) was quite scathing about the sheer numbers of people inside the ropes - referred to as "hangers-on" - and pointed out that they get in the way of those who have actually paid to watch the golf, ie folk like you.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2014)

When will the draw for Sunday singles be known.???


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2014)

Right then, 10-6 just as it was for the US two years ago. No Gigantic at Gleneagles headline for the US team tomorrow please lads. I have some worries about the form of some of our players (Gallagher for one) and hope the US don't get off to a fast start


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			When will the draw for Sunday singles be known.???
		
Click to expand...

Just been annouced US going witht he Rookies to start Europe loaded at the front and back


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Right then, 10-6 just as it was for the US two years ago. No Gigantic at Gleneagles headline for the US team tomorrow please lads. I have some worries about the form of some of our players (Gallagher for one) and hope the US don't get off to a fast start
		
Click to expand...

  Gallagher ?, Stephen Gallacher only played in one match and Poulter played a lot worse than he did, before that his form was excellent , miles better than others.

 Gallacher should have been paired with the likes of Kaymer, Stenson or even Donaldson who is steady and would have kept him calmer [kaymer ] .
The last thing he needed was a hyper nutter like Poults as a partner  .


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 27, 2014)

Graeme McDowell vs. Jordan Spieth
Henrik Stenson vs. Patrick Reed
Rory McIlroy vs. Rickie Fowler
Justin Rose vs. Hunter Mahan
Stephen Gallacher vs. Phil Mickelson
Martin Kaymer vs. Bubba Watson
Thomas Bjorn vs. Matt Kuchar
Sergio Garcia vs. Jim Furyk
Ian Poulter vs. Webb Simpson
Jamie Donaldson vs. Keegan Bradley
Lee Westwood vs. Jimmy Walker
Victor Dubuisson vs. Zach Johnson


Some good matches there. This could be StevieG's make or break moment, Mickleson is in very mixed form and could make a great scalp for StevieG to own in redemption but equally, if he loses to Mickleson it would feel  a crushing blow for his cup debut. Personally I think StevieG thoroughly deserved his place in the team and I hope he plays well to avoid the naysayers wrath.


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2014)

Strong first four games. Poults couldn't have got a better draw. Set up for him to hole the putt to win the Ryder Cup. Fancy our chances of getting 4 1/2 points out of that draw.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2014)

Hope we get it done early as the bottom half not filling me with confidence although I'd trust Dubuisson to deliver if he needs the winning putt.


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 27, 2014)

I think the US have missed a trick by not front loading the singles.


----------



## timd77 (Sep 27, 2014)

Rose is fast becoming my favourite player. Has great passion and desire with such a calm exterior and a lovely smooth swing.

How are the singles decided? Does each captain choose their own running order and it's just pot luck who they face?


----------



## c1973 (Sep 27, 2014)

Whereditgo said:



			I think the US have missed a trick by not front loading the singles.
		
Click to expand...

Speith, Reed and Fowler have arguably been their best players and they're out front. They might be young and not experienced (in the RC) but those three will give anybody a good test. I'd have stuck Furyk in after them as well, instead of sticking him in the middle. Looks like Watson has put the form players out first, followed by the 'names'. That might be a clever tactic if the first 3 deliver. 

Can't understand why Dubuisson has been kept out of the mix for us, although you could argue the anchor man role might be vital. I feel he's been playing well enough to get an early point on the board. I'd have pushed him up the board and put Bjorn closer to the back. 

There's quite a few decent games on paper for tomorrow and I still think this could be a close one, but wouldn't mind being proven wrong.


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2014)

timd77 said:



			How are the singles decided? Does each captain choose their own running order and it's just pot luck who they face?
		
Click to expand...

 They do know, but back in the mid 70's when they played two singles in the day, Jack Nicklaus insisted he played against Brian Barnes again, beacause Barnes beat him in the moring. Barnes beat him again in the afternoon, and Nicklaus was none to happy. Supposedly the only time the draw was fixed.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 27, 2014)

Found myself cheering the Americans today. Wish the score line had been a bit closer. Europe should close it out easy enough.  I'd rather see a close final day rather than Europe talking about record winning margins.


----------



## IainP (Sep 27, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Found myself cheering the Americans today. Wish the score line had been a bit closer. Europe should close it out easy enough.  I'd rather see a close final day rather than Europe talking about record winning margins.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite same for me, was cheering hard in the final session, but once it was done did feel maybe would have preferred it to be closer going into final day, for the spectacle.

Will expect some early red on the board though just to have us feeling a doubt or two.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

I would love to see lots of blue on the board early and for us to smash them and put up a record score 

Smash them proper


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would love to see lots of blue on the board early and for us to smash them and put up a record score 

Smash them proper
		
Click to expand...

It's only Golf Phil, you almost sound as if you have issues with their race?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			It's only Golf Phil, you almost sound as if you have issues with their *race*?
		
Click to expand...

Pardon !?!


----------



## Crow (Sep 27, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			It's only Golf Phil, you almost sound as if you have issues with their race?
		
Click to expand...

It's only a comment on a golf forum, you almost sound as if you're trying to stir it up.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 27, 2014)

I  expected this thread to be full of excitement with loads of fms discussing the golf.  Instead it's been tumbleweed interspersed with arguments. 
I'll watch the final day with friends at my club and give the forum a miss.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

Crow said:



			It's only a comment on a golf forum, *you almost sound as if you're trying to stir it up*.
		
Click to expand...

That appears to be the correct assumption :thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 27, 2014)

Crow said:



			It's only a comment on a golf forum, you almost sound as if you're trying to stir it up.
		
Click to expand...

Mine was only a comment on a Golf Forum.    I just don't like to hear that type of comment regarding Americans, I have an American Son and Grandsons and as much as I still want Europe to win I don't agree with that type of comment.

I guess its the type of thing that is normal in sports like Football these days so understandable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Mine was only a comment on a Golf Forum.    I just don't like to hear that type of comment regarding Americans, I have an American Son and Grandsons and as much as I still want Europe to win I don't agree with that type of comment.
		
Click to expand...

You decided to bring "race" into it when its a sports contest where i want the team i support to smash the team they are playing 

To even suggest or try and bring race into it says more about the level you are willing to drop to to stir things up - think thats quite disgraceful.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 27, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Mine was only a comment on a Golf Forum.    I just don't like to hear that type of comment regarding Americans, I have an American Son and Grandsons and as much as I still want Europe to win I don't agree with that type of comment.
		
Click to expand...

It's a Team, not a Race.. The Euros won't actually be "Smashing" America.. You do realize this don't you?


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 27, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			It's a Team, not a Race.. The Euros won't actually be "Smashing" America.. You do realize this don't you?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I do.   I just get a bit annoyed by some of the anti American posts here sometimes.    Best to leave it at that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Yes, I do.   I just get a bit annoyed by some of the anti American posts here sometimes.    Best to leave it at that.
		
Click to expand...

My post wasnt "anti american"

The difference is quite clear - apart from it appears to you


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 27, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Yes, I do.   I just get a bit annoyed by some of the anti American posts here sometimes.    Best to leave it at that.
		
Click to expand...

But it wasn't Anti-American.. It was Pro-European.. I want the Euros to Smash them tomorrow. Then I want them to all shake hands and agree that it was a great contest between 2 Sporting Superpowers.. It's Sport, not Life...:thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 27, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			But it wasn't Anti-American.. It was Pro-European.. I want the Euros to Smash them tomorrow. Then I want them to all shake hands and agree that it was a great contest between 2 Sporting Superpowers.. It's Sport, not Life...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

OK, I see your point.


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

I, too, hope the Europeans go for a record winning margin and crush the Americans .......................... absolutely crush them.
12-0 would be so much better than 6Â½-5Â½.


*Slime*.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 27, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			OK, I see your point.
		
Click to expand...

Can you speak to my Wife...


----------



## mpluis (Sep 28, 2014)

I for one think this culd be a tight race at the end of the day,

[h=2]Match 1: Graeme McDowell v Jordan Spieth[/h]This kid is very focused and skilled and being push in front could spark some magic...

[h=2]Henrik Stenson v Partrick Reed[/h] The same and he is on fire and as a kid nothing to lose only gain!

[h=2]Match 3: Rory McIlroy v Rickie Fowler â€“ 12pm[/h]
 Ross not going so sharp and Rickie could feed on this.

[h=2]Match 4: Justin Rose v Hunter Mahan â€“ 12.12pm[/h]
 Same coach, dart game for sure.
[h=2]Match 5: Stephen Gallacher v Phil Mickelson â€“ 12.24pm[/h]
 Phill loves Scotland, and he fells he needs to deliver.


[h=2]Match 6: Martin Kaymer v Bubba Watson â€“ 12.36pm[/h]
 If he is pushed he is incredible.

[h=2]Match 7: Thomas Bjorn v Matt Kuchar - 12.48pm[/h]
[h=2]Match 8: Sergio GarcÃ­a v Jim Furyk â€“ 1pm[/h]Their experience could do the trick.

The rest goes according to witch momento the thing is going.

 This is no regular golf game, players could get some magic inside of them, and
you allways like to beat the best one on one, this is what Mr Rider fell of this matches, 
but one thing is for sure, there is a winner already and this is golf, just look
at the atmosphere at the course.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 28, 2014)

Hope the good spirit between the players continues today. Really refreshing to see sportsmen applauding good play despite the enormity of it all.
Bring it on.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 28, 2014)

Rory Mcilroy-WOW!!


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 28, 2014)

Haha Patrick reid. That's the way to reply.  Super putt under pressure.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Go on Stephen Gallacher :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 28, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Haha Patrick reid. That's the way to reply.  Super putt under pressure.
		
Click to expand...

I love watching Reed play. The guy is just an absolute fighter, and a top quality golfer as well.. He might just live up to his own claims..:thup:

Oh, and Come On Stevie G.. Really taking it to Phil..


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Justin Rose shot of the day from behind a rose bush


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 28, 2014)

Quality from G Mac.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 28, 2014)

Gmac has done well turning his game around. Hopefully Rose can continue turning his around. First point looking likely to be Rory. It's going to be tight but I think we're looking good for it.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 28, 2014)

Rawesome


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 28, 2014)

Awkward moment when you turn up with USA shaved in your hair,& Rory destroys you :whoo:


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Justin Rose shot of the day from behind a rose bush 

Click to expand...

Kaymer just played the same shot from the same bush same result :whoo:


----------



## c1973 (Sep 28, 2014)

Another point. And a well earned one at that. Great fight back Gmac.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2014)

Nothing can go wrong now!


----------



## richy (Sep 28, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Awkward moment when you turn up with USA shaved in your hair,& Rory destroys you :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Why is it awkward?


----------



## c1973 (Sep 28, 2014)

Come on Henrik, one last push on the last.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2014)

richy said:



			Why is it awkward?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he could shave in another few letters to spell a new word , any suggestions.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2014)

Is Dubisson playing today???


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2014)

Fair play to Reed, walked the walk.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Is Dubisson playing today???
		
Click to expand...

Was just talking about that. One of our best this weekend and I haven't seen one shot today. Pretty poor tbh.


----------



## richy (Sep 28, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Maybe he could shave in another few letters to spell a new word , any suggestions.

Click to expand...

G & E
Or
 B, L & E?


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Was just talking about that. One of our best this weekend and I haven't seen one shot today. Pretty poor tbh.
		
Click to expand...

He might be the one we need, the way its going just now.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2014)

Feel sorry for Gallacher, got a bum deal.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks like Mahan doen't like chips on the 18th...oo:


----------



## c1973 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nearly there.  The big flop shot might look good but the old bump n run has its place. Nice one Kaymer.


----------



## richy (Sep 28, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Looks like Mahan doen't like chips on the 18th...oo:
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure it was the 17th at Celtic Manor


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2014)

That Sky Interviewer is getting a bit annoying.  Every single opening question is _'Describe how you feel.....' _


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 28, 2014)

richy said:



			Pretty sure it was the 17th at Celtic Manor
		
Click to expand...

Pedantic swine...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			He might be the one we need, the way its going just now.
		
Click to expand...

Think Donnaldson will win it for Europe.  Which he deserves to after his play this weekend.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 28, 2014)

Donaldson to hole the winning shot?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2014)

#showussomeDubisson


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2014)

Seriously, have we seen Dubisson hit one shot all day?


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Seriously, have we seen Dubisson hit one shot all day?

Click to expand...

Not yet , think hes all square at the mo.Non.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice bit of theatre from Jamie there.  Good lad, keep them waiting


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Zack and Victor will be shown on BBC2, Still Game is always shown on there


----------



## c1973 (Sep 28, 2014)

Finally. Nice put from Vic.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2014)

Victor, I've now seen you, with your Gallic charm and smoldering good looks. I can die happy now....


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Victor, I've now seen you, with your Gallic charm and smoldering good looks. I can die happy now....

Click to expand...

Oui oui oui :thup:


----------



## User62651 (Sep 28, 2014)

They think it's all over... it is now!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 28, 2014)

That's all folks.Game over.


----------



## Andy808 (Sep 28, 2014)

Congratulations team Europe you have been magnificent!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 28, 2014)

Donaldson wooooooooooo


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 28, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Donaldson wooooooooooo 

Click to expand...

Classy guy. Amazing final shot but respect for his opponent until it was conceded...top guy.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Donaldson wooooooooooo 

Click to expand...

I think it's shame for those at the tail end .

What about next time playing the singles with a 2 tee start? Serious suggestion- then the numbers 8-12 could contribute as much as 4-6


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Classy guy. Amazing final shot but respect for his opponent until it was conceded...top guy.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you love the way he interrupted the interview to hug his mum and dad!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 28, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Didn't you love the way he interrupted the interview to hug his mum and dad!
		
Click to expand...

Had me blubbing :thup:


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 28, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I think it's shame for those at the tail end .

What about next time playing the singles with a 2 tee start? Serious suggestion- then the numbers 8-12 could contribute as much as 4-6
		
Click to expand...

Interesting concept - tough for the Captain's to pick the order plus TV coverage already sporadic in terms of those matches towards the end...does seem a huge anti climax for those still with several holes to play.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I think it's shame for those at the tail end .

What about next time playing the singles with a 2 tee start? Serious suggestion- then the numbers 8-12 could contribute as much as 4-6
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember 8-12 contributed more than enough in Medina. 

Luck of the draw, sometimes it's a bit "after the lord mayors show", sometimes the whole destiny of the Ryder Cup is on your shoulders.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 28, 2014)

Di Dougherty looking hot


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 28, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I seem to remember 8-12 contributed more than enough in Medina. 

Luck of the draw, sometimes it's a bit "after the lord mayors show", sometimes the whole destiny of the Ryder Cup is on your shoulders.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. You can be a hero like Kaymer two years ago or playing in a surreal atmosphere like Dubuisson today. It's how it pans out but I'd have fancied him to stand up and make the putt if it had come down to it


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2014)

I do hate to see champagne sprayed around. I'd much rather drink it!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Di Dougherty looking hot 

Click to expand...

Are you watching The Open?  That's how to do an exciting trophy presentation in golf. Watch and learn anonymous blazer boys, watch and learn...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Di Dougherty looking hot 

Click to expand...

Who the heck is Di Dougherty - and why Di Dougherty?  Attracts the girls to golf? or shows golf up as a lads game with girls allowed if hot tot?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Was just talking about that. One of our best this weekend and I haven't seen one shot today. Pretty poor tbh.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn;t complain about the coverage if I were you


----------



## Andy808 (Sep 28, 2014)

Quite strange watching the team have their photo taken on the first tee of the kings course where our photos were done 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Andy808 (Sep 28, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I do hate to see champagne sprayed around. I'd much rather drink it!
		
Click to expand...

Stings your eyes like hell too!


----------



## c1973 (Sep 28, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I wouldn;t complain about the coverage if I were you 

Click to expand...


I'm not really complaining, just think all the players deserved a wee share of the screen time. Not showing much of the final 2 or 3 pairings was a little bit poor. Nonetheless, I'm still a happy camper tonight.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Who the heck is Di Dougherty - and why Di Dougherty?  Attracts the girls to golf? or shows golf up as a lads game with girls allowed if hot tot?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't she used to present golf on Sky? She's married to Nick Dougherty and she has a golf hcp lower than a lot of posters on here


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Didn't she used to present golf on Sky? She's married to Nick Dougherty and she has a golf hcp lower than a lot of posters on here
		
Click to expand...

Yes she did, she was moved on for Sarah Stirk.  As you say, a female who is very good a presenting and can play golf.  Give me that over a lot of anonymous blazers any day of the week.


----------



## bozza (Sep 28, 2014)

From what I've heard from media reports on Twitter Tom Watson and Mickleson won't be sending eachother Christmas cards. 

Sly digs at eachother and getting very awkward from the reports.


----------



## Andy808 (Sep 28, 2014)

bozza said:



			From what I've heard from media reports on Twitter Tom Watson and Mickleson won't be sending eachother Christmas cards. 

Sly digs at eachother and getting very awkward from the reports.
		
Click to expand...

If true then that's pretty pathetic from Mickelson. 
The captain has to make a decision and ALL the players should respect and support that decision.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 28, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Didn't she used to present golf on Sky? She's married to Nick Dougherty and she has a golf hcp lower than a lot of posters on here
		
Click to expand...

Yep,not sure why Sky replaced her tbh. 
Nick is a lucky boy.


----------



## bozza (Sep 28, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			If true then that's pretty pathetic from Mickelson. 
The captain has to make a decision and ALL the players should respect and support that decision.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like Watson lost the team pretty early on with his decision to not play Speith/Reed in the foursomes on Friday and not playing Mickleson at all on the Saturday. 

Sounds like Phil is blaming the captain and Watson is blaming the players.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2014)

Overall, I think that might just the best Ryder Cup ever.

Stunning venue - (still kicking myself for not playing golf when we stayed at Gleneagles years ago)
Great result- naturally!
Great crowds and atmosphere. I'm not a fan of the excessively partisan chanting and heckling, and I thought the galleries were really fair and applauded good shots from whoever


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2014)

...and thankyou to Sky for their coverage.  

Over the three days I'd been watching closely players address positions - especially when driving as I twigged I might not be doing something quite right.  So 5pm this evening I went out for 10 holes to try out my observations.  Played two balls as course empty (something on TV I think) and on the 6 holes I used my driver I hit 3 'best ever' tee shots; two 'up there with the best' and one maybe 10yds back from best.  Well, well.  

And it worked for my irons as well.  So on our 535yd Par5 14th I hit my best ever tee shot on that hole (by maybe 20yds) and miraculously followed it with my best ever 5iron - reaching the green though I wasn't actually playing for it.  No - I didn't pitch it - but it got there with a couple of bounces and rolling up and on  I missed my 12fter eagle putt - but hey.  Have I discovered the key for me...?  Who knows - but it was fun.  Until the next time and it all goes hoirribly wrong...

And so dear Sky - as much as I found some of your coverage a bit wanting - you may have provided me with the key and so ALL is forgiven


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 29, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and thankyou to Sky for their coverage.  
*
Over the three days I'd been watching closely players address positions *- especially when driving as I twigged I might not be doing something quite right.  So 5pm this evening I went out for 10 holes to try out my observations.  Played two balls as course empty (something on TV I think) and on the 6 holes I used my driver I hit 3 'best ever' tee shots; two 'up there with the best' and one maybe 10yds back from best.  Well, well.  

And it worked for my irons as well.  So on our 535yd Par5 14th I hit my best ever tee shot on that hole (by maybe 20yds) and miraculously followed it with my best ever 5iron - reaching the green though I wasn't actually playing for it.  No - I didn't pitch it - but it got there with a couple of bounces and rolling up and on  I missed my 12fter eagle putt - but hey.  Have I discovered the key for me...?  Who knows - but it was fun.  Until the next time and it all goes hoirribly wrong...

And so dear Sky - as much as I found some of your coverage a bit wanting - you may have provided me with the key and so ALL is forgiven 

Click to expand...

I thought this was going to be about HSNP !

But what's the secret?

I too think i found my "secret" yesterday but am not giving details as it is either a) blatantly obvious or b) totally wrong


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 29, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I thought this was going to be about HSNP !

But what's the secret?

I too think i found my "secret" yesterday but am not giving details as it is either a) blatantly obvious or b) totally wrong
		
Click to expand...

Blatantly obvious I'm afraid.  Not 'historical' but certainly 'natural' and 'standing position'.  It was ball and hands position (not grip).  My address was fine for my 'old' backswing take-away (well it worked).  But for what I am working on at the moment my old address wasn't at all right for driver.  Revise address and combine with 'new' backswing take-away - bingo!  If I concentrate I can get a nice swing tempo and not uncouple body and arms as I have been doing at top of my backswing.  Feels solid and together - lovely. And great results.

And btw - the HNSP will always be.


----------



## delc (Sep 29, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yes she did, she was moved on for Sarah Stirk.  As you say, a female who is very good a presenting and can play golf.  Give me that over a lot of anonymous blazers any day of the week.
		
Click to expand...

I can't think why Sky replaced her (Di Dougherty) with Sarah Stirk, as the latter is not particularly attractive, has a boring voice and can only talk in journalistic cliches!


----------



## User62651 (Sep 29, 2014)

Why were US players Billy Horschel and Chris Kirk not in the US team, clearly players on form going by the money list, too late for the selection process I suspect but in that case should the selection be held off until closer to the RC?


----------



## delc (Sep 29, 2014)

maxfli65 said:



			Why were US players Billy Horschel and Chris Kirk not in the US team, clearly players on form going by the money list, too late for the selection process I suspect but in that case should the selection be held off until closer to the RC?
		
Click to expand...

I understand that the above players hit form too late to be considered for selection, as the US selection system stands. It stops after the US Open!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 29, 2014)

It's easy to blame Tom Watson now,but maybe if players like Bubba hadbothered to turn up &
Produced rather than just milking the attention on the tee,they'd have had half a chance.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Tom's probably better at team selection that us lot.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 29, 2014)

I think TW did a decent enough job. Never going to please all the people. 

His biggest mistake was probably dropping Phil for Saturday, although possibly picking Webb Simposon wasn't a great idea either, but Paul McGinley chose Stephen Gallacher and dropped a couple of players on Sunday that maybe shoulda played but got away with them. 

TW''s biggest problem, though, was that the US players (with certain exceptions) just don't get it. They think they are playing for the country, the flag, the constitution, all that rubbish. The European team are playing for themselves, their teammates, captain and fans.


----------



## OldMate (Sep 30, 2014)

I went up to Gleneagles for the Sunday.  The atmosphere was amazing and the home support was overwhelming. Due to the crowds, I parked myself in a few spots (the par 3 10th tee being the best) and stayed at them all day rather than trying to follow groups which I usually do at big events.  Having the enter crowd condensed to 12 groups would have made following a group very difficult from what I could tell.  A great day out and it was interesting to see the different frames of mind of the players coming through - most of the Europeans looked focussed by relaxed whereas a couple of the Americans looked extremely stressed later in the round (Keegan Bradley in particular).   The highlight golf wise, was seeing Sergio's approach and eagle putt on 16 against Furyk.  It's a great event and atmosphere, although I definitely preferred attending The Open where it is a lot easier to pick and choose what golf I see.


----------



## OldMate (Sep 30, 2014)

OldMate said:



			I went up to Gleneagles for the Sunday.  The atmosphere was amazing and the home support was overwhelming. Due to the crowds, I parked myself in a few spots (the par 3 10th tee being the best) and stayed at them all day rather than trying to follow groups which I usually do at big events.  Having the enter crowd condensed to 12 groups would have made following a group very difficult from what I could tell.  A great day out and it was interesting to see the different frames of mind of the players coming through - most of the Europeans looked focussed by relaxed whereas a couple of the Americans looked extremely stressed later in the round (Keegan Bradley in particular).   The highlight golf wise, was seeing Sergio's approach and eagle putt on 16 against Furyk.  It's a great event and atmosphere, although I definitely preferred attending The Open where it is a lot easier to pick and choose what golf I see.
		
Click to expand...

I should add that the other highlight for me was seeing the elation of the European team on the 18th green after Dubuisson's match finished up.


----------



## muttleee (Sep 30, 2014)

delc said:



			I can't think why Sky replaced her (Di Dougherty) with Sarah Stirk, as the latter is not particularly attractive, has a boring voice and can only talk in journalistic cliches!  

Click to expand...

What has attractiveness got to do with it?  No wonder golf has a reputation for being sexist!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 30, 2014)

muttleee said:



			What has attractiveness got to do with it?  No wonder golf has a reputation for being sexist!
		
Click to expand...

So what was DD doing fronting the Ryder Cup opening and closing ceremonies if it wasn't for her being a rather nice 'bit of skirt'. And for me that's the truth of it no matter how much the organisers put up her 'golfing capability' or 'golf tv presenter' history.


----------



## muttleee (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes there's definitely something in that but still, it's not right to say someone is a bad choice for a TV presenting job because she's "not particularly attractive".


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 30, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So what was DD doing fronting the Ryder Cup opening and closing ceremonies if it wasn't for her being a rather nice 'bit of skirt'. And for me that's the truth of it no matter how much the organisers put up her 'golfing capability' or 'golf tv presenter' history.
		
Click to expand...

What brazen misogyny. So there's no way a female can do that role purely based on her ability?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			What brazen misogyny. So there's no way a female can do that role purely based on her ability?
		
Click to expand...

Not according to some in the world of golf. And they wonder why the ratio of female to male members of golf clubs in the UK is the lowest in Europe.  Sad thing is a bet a few are quite proud of that fact.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 30, 2014)

Was she the one at the opening ceremony when the first day matches were announced?

Sounded like she thought she was in a panto!

"Do you want to know who's playing?"

"I can't hear you... do you want to know who's playing?"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2014)

I think its always tough for a losing US captain. There still seems to be an air of expectancy that it's a given they'll win despite Medinah and the European domination at home. I think he maybe got a couple of decisions wrong (I'd have perhaps played Leftie on Saturday) but there again once you've made the decision it's down to the players to perform. 

I agree that Di Dougherty was definitely milking the opening ceremony and seemed a little out of her depth at the closing one and very unsure what was going on but someone has to do it and it's nice that at least there is a female participation in some way


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			(I'd have perhaps played Leftie on Saturday)
		
Click to expand...


Don't be daft Homer ....... He's English and lives near Bromley!!


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 30, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			What brazen *misogyny*. So there's no way a female can do that role purely based on her ability?
		
Click to expand...

Whats it got to do with wood?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 30, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			What brazen misogyny. So there's no way a female can do that role purely based on her ability?
		
Click to expand...

I was clear and deliberate about putting the words _bit of skirt_ in quotes - making it clear that they are not *my* words as I am fully aware that they can be taken as being derogatory.  That was actually just my point.  Loads of folks out there who were better qualified and with more ability than DD to do the job.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 30, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Was she the one at the opening ceremony when the first day matches were announced?

Sounded like she thought she was in a panto!

"Do you want to know who's playing?"

"I can't hear you... do you want to know who's playing?"
		
Click to expand...

All corporate marketing tosh


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2014)

Di Doughty also presented the opening and closing ceremony for the 2010 Ryder Cup

Very knowledgeable golf presenter who decided to scale back her telly work due to starting a family 

Lovely person and thought she did very well


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 30, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was clear and deliberate about putting the words _bit of skirt_ in quotes - making it clear that they are not *my* words as I am fully aware that they can be taken as being derogatory.  That was actually just my point.  Loads of folks out there who were better qualified and with more ability than DD to do the job.
		
Click to expand...

It's not the quoted phrase that's derogatory, rather the entire premise of your post.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Di Doughty also presented the opening and closing ceremony for the 2010 Ryder Cup

Very knowledgeable golf presenter who decided to scale back her telly work due to starting a family 

Lovely person and thought she did very well
		
Click to expand...

I was at a pro-am at Wenty a couple of years ago and she gave a kid a look of thunder and flatly refused an autograph.  Not so lovely that day.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's not the quoted phrase that's derogatory, rather the entire premise of your post.
		
Click to expand...

The premise of my post is simply that having an attractive young lady doing this sort of thing when many could do it may not send out the correct message about golf being an inclusive sport.  

Rather I suggest it might tend to indicate to those who dislike golf for being misogynistic, that when ladies are allowed in golf the lads like their ladies to be highly attractive (to blokes) - so we are playing right into their hands.  We wouldn't expect any bloke doing the job to look like David Gandy so why do we expect our female presenters to be drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 1, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The premise of my post is simply that having an attractive young lady doing this sort of thing when many could do it may not send out the correct message about golf being an inclusive sport.  

Rather I suggest it might tend to indicate to those who dislike golf for being misogynistic, that when ladies are allowed in golf the lads like their ladies to be highly attractive (to blokes) - so we are playing right into their hands.  We wouldn't expect any bloke doing the job to look like David Gandy so why do we expect our female presenters to be drop dead gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

In that case, you are partly correct but it is a double edged sword. You don't get unattractive female presenters which is one form of sexism you rightly identify. However, it is equally wrong to slate an attractive female presenter for *only *getting the job based on her looks.  

David who?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			In that case, you are partly correct but it is a double edged sword. You don't get unattractive female presenters which is one form of sexism you rightly identify. However, it is equally wrong to slate an attractive female presenter for *only *getting the job based on her looks.  

David who? 

Click to expand...

Nothing against her and why wouldn't she accept.  It's the organisers considerations and motivations on who they should have doing the opening and closing ceremonies that I would question.

I am reliably informed that David Gandy (a model) is world's most sexy guy.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nothing against her and why wouldn't she accept.  It's the organisers considerations and motivations on who they should have doing the opening and closing ceremonies that I would question.

*I am reliably informed that David Gandy (a model) is world's most sexy guy*.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he was shot?


----------

